# Trout and tilapia smoked...



## grohl4pres (Apr 17, 2011)

Alright guys here is the game plan for today.  My plan for the trout is plenty of butter, lemon wedges, salt, pepper, and some dill.  I think I should keep it simple and plenty of flavor with the dill and lemon.  Second the tilapia,  I am thinking brush it with some olive oil, lemon wedges, heavy dill, parsley, garlic, salt, pepper, and a little red pepper.  How does that sound?  My question for you guys is, what kind of wood should I use?  I have hickory, mesquite, cherry, and apple.  I am leaning toward hickory.  Give me some ideas please.  If you have some ideas for the fish let me know I do not plan on starting this until around 5 eastern time so help a brother out....


----------



## figjam (Apr 17, 2011)

I prefer the lighter smoke of apple (although I have never used cherry before).


----------



## roller (Apr 17, 2011)

I would go with the Apple and mix in a small amount of Hickory. Its great !


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

Since it's going to be a very short smoke I would use mesquite. It's a little stronger & will give you a nice smoke flavor, just remember TBS.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

Hickory, because I am a Smoke Hound!

I only have a little Mesquite, and I'm saving that for a special occasion, and it might be a bit strong for Trout.

I never tried smoking those Egyptian Crappies (Tilapia), but I would try Hickory on them too.

And Don't forget the Qview!

Bear


----------



## fife (Apr 17, 2011)

Fish does sound good right now


----------



## grohl4pres (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!  I am a smokehound too!  I have had a few people say apple but I am leaning toward a mesqite/hickory mix.  I have mixed those two many times with an awesome result.  I will finalize my decision in 30 minutes or so...  Also some pictures as well...I think it is time to ice down some cold ones and get ready, what do you guys think?


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Smoking trout, I use a litlle mesquite. I smoke tilapia with alder or apple. It's all good my friend.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 17, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Hickory, because I am a Smoke Hound!
> 
> I only have a little Mesquite, and I'm saving that for a special occasion, and it might be a bit strong for Trout.
> 
> ...


LMAO Bear....Egyptian Crappies....thanks for the belly laugh. Actually, they're more likely Chinese Crappies....where most of them come from. I quit eating them after learning of the lousy farming methods used and that they are bottom feeders often put in ponds with other fish to eat the shit.....but then again I suppose crabs do the same thing and they be pretty tasty.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

Chef Willie said:


> LMAO Bear....Egyptian Crappies....thanks for the belly laugh. Actually, they're more likely Chinese Crappies....where most of them come from. I quit eating them after learning of the lousy farming methods used and that they are bottom feeders often put in ponds with other fish to eat the shit.....but then again I suppose crabs do the same thing and they be pretty tasty.


I figured Asian too, because the first time I ever saw (and caught) them was near Schoefield Barracks, Hawaii, in 1970, but I looked it up. Seems they originated in Egypt.

No doubt Asia has the most now, by far.

I know they bit like, ran like, played like, looked like, and tasted like the Crappies we got in PA. Not bad.

Bear


----------



## grohl4pres (Apr 18, 2011)

Final product was outstanding!  We had Parmesan asparagus, sauteed zucchini,and couscous.  It mixed so well together!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks Excellent from here!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------

